# Armani Cleansing Milk = AMAZING.



## RougedAndReady (Mar 21, 2005)

I just tried a sample of this that my Armani SA gave me last week. WOW. My skin is oily, and this cleaned EVERYTHING off my face, but left my skin SO soft. I followed up with I-Iman BHA/AHA toner(I was shocked that my cotton pad came back clean, meaning the Armani really DID take everything off my face!), and Pro Activ Oil Free Moisture w/SPF 15 and my skin feels so pure and fresh and moist, but looks dewy without the oily sheen! I highly reccomend this to anyone. SA wasnt kidding when he said it was fine for any skin type! I'm still so shocked that it cleaned everything off my face without stripping the "good" oil off my face :O


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2005)

That sounds awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## slatka (Aug 28, 2005)

I've never heard of the Armani Cleansing Milk. Where can you buy it and how much does it cost? It sounds like a great product, but I don't know if it would work for me since I have very dry and acne prone skin.


----------



## piika (Sep 5, 2005)

Armani is always insanely expensive. Sigh. It's also quite difficult to find.


----------

